# Skid plate for my 2002 GTI 1.8T



## Lonmaster (Mar 30, 2009)

I am looking for a skid plate for my 2002 GTI 1.8T. Any suggestions?


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Skid plate for my 2002 GTI 1.8T (Lonmaster)*

Maybe this?
http://www.dieselgeek.com/servlet/Detail?no=358


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

http://www.precisiontuning.ca/
A little heavier (9 Lbs) not major, but cheaper by far that the other ones on the market, and theres alot of positive reviews.


----------



## [email protected]_Import (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (VR6'D)*

Neither of these two skid plate guys support vwvortex.com!
If your going to get a skid plate then get it from one of the advertisers here on the tex:
http://www.kermatdi.com/servle...d99ad
or 
http://www.qmrmotorsports.com
They are both banner advertisers here and help to keep this website up. Buy from them.


----------

